# Mini Van conversion.



## e-voltrider (May 8, 2008)

This is from a Newbee. I am trying to decide on a donor vehicle. I would like to utilize an older model Dodge mini van.

Has this been done?

From my view point it has several advantages.

1 Pleantiful candidates
2 lots of space for batteries
3 passenger capacity.

Negatives might be

Weight

Any others?


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

Another bad thing is to get any real range you would need lithiums.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I found a few on the evalbum that seem to work pretty well. There is at least one Plymouth Voyager. http://www.evalbum.com/377 Minivans have a surprisingly high load capacity. I had a Caravan once and I hauled many a stack of sheetrock in the back. It thought is was a truck. Norm


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i had a '93 caravan thought it was a truck too,until i killed the transmission towing a trailer with 2200lbs of floor tile!
but seriously,they do have quite the load capability!


----------



## Aim4gold (Mar 19, 2008)

I think every mini van I know of has an auto tranny - how hard will it be to adapt a manual transmission?


----------



## MrCrabs (Mar 7, 2008)

e-voltrider said:


> Negatives might be
> 
> Weight
> 
> Any others?


Has the aerodynamics of a brick. (depends on the minivan)
Handles like a brick.
Would not want to use Flooded lead acid batteries inside the van, only AGM, or Gel type in the van, along with extra venting.


----------



## TimT (Apr 10, 2008)

Aim4gold said:


> I think every mini van I know of has an auto tranny - how hard will it be to adapt a manual transmission?


The early Chrysler mini vans were on the K car chasis. Think daytona, Charger. Tons of K's with manual transmissions. Not sure how you would mount the shifter. 

Tim


----------



## Ioku (Sep 27, 2007)

I have seen older ford arrowstar vans with manual tans so I know some exist.


----------



## wwwabbit (Mar 22, 2008)

Also some 4cly 90's MPVs had a 5spd manual.


----------

